# Arms Reach co sleeper or ?



## Alvie (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi.

I'm keen on the idea of a side sleeper...and Arms Reach brand seems to be the most popular. Are these good or are there other better ones to check out?

Thanks!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Halo makes a new one that is smaller and more maneuverable. I was very excited about having and Arm's Reach but I ended up not using it at all. My baby did not like sleeping in it. The padding is thin. And I had a difficult time getting around it when it was attached to my bed because I was sore postpartum and it was hard to get out of bed. I know they are very popular so I'm sure some people really love them but I did not. I bought mine from someone didn't use it much either.


----------



## Alvie (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks pokeyak....

The halo looks nice although a little pricey brand new ($250). I'll scan craigslist to see if any are for sale in my area! 

There are plenty of used arms reach ones...

Difficult to know what you'll like at the end of the day...with my first I had a big standard size crib that I never used (just had ds next to me in bed). Now he is 11 and still crawls in next to me every night (hubby has his own room)...

There may not be space for a newborn too!


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Exactly! I thought I would love it but it just didn't work for me. Buying used is a great option. My son is almost 3 and he spends most of the night in our bed too.


----------



## Alvie (Mar 14, 2005)

I found a halo on craigslist for $140....but hubby said "No way....for something we'll only need for the first few months.. !" (On a strict budget right now)

I think I'll more than likely get a used arms reach to try; and if it doesn't work we can sell it again.

Craigslist is really handy for baby gear!

Thanks for the suggestion though...they do look like a great option! :smile:


----------



## lgalofre (Apr 29, 2016)

I loved the arms reach, I liked to have my baby near to me. Having his bed attached to mine was perfect for me. 

:x


----------



## NannytoMommy (Jul 12, 2014)

We bought an original full size arms reach cosleeper used and didn't use it with the first. It is now very helpful with two cosleepers in bed. They take turns in it. I transfer my toddler son 20 minutes after he falls asleep. I wish now that I would have put more effort into using it when he was younger!


----------

